# Home made rabbit treats



## goneforbaroque (Apr 12, 2011)

So I've baked home made dog biscuits before (much cheaper and I can know what's in them) and am wondering if anyone has ever baked rabbit treats? I've bought Mrs. Fields pasture cookies before, but I think they're very sweet and pretty pricey... Just a random question


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 12, 2011)

I make my own rabbit treats. They are pretty easy to do. 
You need some ground up pellets (or the dust from a bag), ground up oat meal, ground up barley and a fruit/veggie base of your choosing. I use apple sauce (nothing added), banana or pumpkin puree. You will use about equal parts of the dry ingredients and maybe a bit more of the pellets. 
Mix them all up to they are mushy but not sticky and not crumbly. Roll or smush it out. You can use some pellets to help keep it from sticking to the rolling pin and board/counter. Cut into pieces and roll each one in the pellets to coat it. Bake for about 20 minutes a side at 350F. Let them cool before giving to your rabbits.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I used the same recipe as Kate. I also used carrot-shaped cookie cutters


----------



## gothicmist (Apr 13, 2011)

i make my dog treats with whole wheat flour, baby food and pb could they eat these?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 13, 2011)

*gothicmist wrote: *


> i make my dog treats with whole wheat flour, baby food and pb could they eat these?


Rabbits should not have nuts or seeds, so peanut butter is not a good idea. The baby food would depend on what it is, veggie or fruit ones would be ok, but meat and others are not. Wheat would be ok. 
I would avoid using recipes and such that are made for dogs or cats due to the different nutritional needs of each species.


----------



## gothicmist (Apr 13, 2011)

That is why I am here, to do research  ( i wont have my bunny for a couple more months) so wheat flour and a veggie baby food or fruit baby food would be ok? i could also mix in the "dust" from the food in with the flour and that would be better? thanks.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

Kate, that looks so good. I will try making a batch this weekend and let you know how it turns out! I'm always looking for healthy ways to keep weight on two of my bunns and treats after brushing the angora. He's much more patient with his daily gooming when he's nibbling on something.


----------



## goneforbaroque (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will try this soon


----------



## goneforbaroque (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok. So how did you chop up your barley? My cuisinart won't do anything! Also what thickness did you roll it out to?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 24, 2011)

I use my blender. It does take a while to get the barley fine enough. I also sift it to get out the powder (stuff you use) and the bigger pieces that can go back into the blender. You can also try buying barley flour, but I have had trouble finding some. 
I am not really sure how thick I make them. It is maybe about 1/4 inch thick. You don't want them too think so they take too long to cook, but too thin and they burn easier.


----------



## goneforbaroque (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok. I just need to be less impatient I suppose


----------

